

Ask YC: Free Online Fax Site? - epi0Bauqu

How do you send faxes using the Internet (preferably for free)?
======
zacharye
It's not free but it's cheap and it integrates with Skype (uses your Skype
credit for payment as well): <http://www.pamfax.biz/>

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Perfect. Thanks.

